# Your favorite DIY sponge filter?



## snail

I know the basics and have made my own very simple sponge filters but there are a lot of little things that can be done differently. I'm wondering how other people do them. Anyone have a favorite design or tips for making them better?


----------



## majerah1

My favorite was one consisting of a fish food container,a small uplift tube,airstone,gravel or charcoal and a kitchen sponge.

5 minute sponge filter
It works really well for fry tanks.


----------



## snail

I've seen that one, I liked it too although I'd call it a box filter more than a sponge filter. I've made similar ones using a coke bottle but the fish food container is nice and tidy. Out of interest, what sized tank do you use it on?

For anyone else interested here are some DIY filters. I found it interesting to compare them:
How to make a DIY sponge filter [Forum - DIY] : American Livebearer Association
Make Your Own Sponge Filter (DIY FILTER PROJECTS)
DIY sponge filters
DIY Sponge Filter... - Aquarium Advice - Aquarium Forum Community
http://fishaddicts.***************/t63-diy-sponge-filter


----------



## deaver

nice sponge filters there, many hints


----------

